# Three Stunners from Colombia...



## Glenn Bartley (Feb 15, 2018)

I spent most of January down in Colombia shooting and guiding a photo workshop.

Here are 3 of my favourites from the trip.

Full trip report here - http://vrfg.r.a.d.sendibm1.com/6d3o7kv7t77f.html

Cheers!

Glenn






Multicolored Tanager





Purple-backed Thornbill





Scarlet-bellied Mountain Tanager


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2018)

Beautiful pictures, Glenn. Well done.


----------



## RGF (Feb 15, 2018)

stunning images.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 15, 2018)

Very nice, particularly the first.....


----------



## wldbil (Feb 15, 2018)

Amazing photos, Columbia appears to be a beautiful location.


----------



## projectmansd (Feb 15, 2018)

Picture from Colombia 2012. Beautiful country.


----------



## projectmansd (Feb 15, 2018)

Butterfly from Colombia


----------



## NancyP (Feb 15, 2018)

Wow, Glenn! I am studying your Guide to Tropical Rainforest Photography e-book (a great book, very practical), for a family trip to Belize (Stann Creek district) soon. Have you been to Belize?


----------

